# 2 Month Old Baby Platy Dies



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello,
I've had a baby platy since 4/19 floating in a plastic breeder trap
in my 29 gallon. It had been doing well, eating Hikari First Bites. 

It was about 1/2 inch long. I had floating live plants in the trap which
also had slits on the sides for water flow. 

I'm not sure if I fed too much or it didn't like the high temp of the tank.
We've had (2) very hot days (98 degrees) and the tank temp is approx 86 degrees, regularly it is 78.

Any thoughts ? It took so long to finally find a platy fry, I'm hoping another
will pop up soon ! I'm pretty sure that the mother was a Mickey Mouse platy and the dad a red platy.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, a breeder trap is too small for a half inch fry. They are good for a week or two, not more. If you are going to raise them beyond that, you need more room. 

As temps go up, saturated oxygen in the water goes down, and in a trap even with slits in the side, there is not enough oxygen turnover for most fish.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I am totally bummed out. The poor little fish did not have enough O2 ?
I liked the fact that he/she was in the main tank with good H2O conditions
and steady temp. I, sadly, did not think that the container would
become too small. 

At 2 months, he/she did not appear big enough to enter my 29 gallon or my 20 gallon tanks.
Both tanks house gouramis that look like they would have enjoyed this fry as a snack. 

I also have a 10 gallon, unheated, with a shubunkin goldfish.

Would fry do OK with a lone betta in a 2 gal tank ? That's another option
I have for next time. I would think that the betta would also eat
the fry. 

Or...I might have to start a fry grow-out tank, if/when I find more fry !


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with navigator black but I would say fry are always a learning experience and even for experienced keepers what are raising a lot of fry it is not uncommon to loose some even under the best conditions so don't beat yourself up over it. 

I have problems with high summer temperatures and find most fish resist it well if I add an air stone for extra oxygen. If it gets really hot I also kill the lights and open the tank lid which help.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, the lights are off and I have lifted the tank lids when the cats are
outside ! Tank temps still remain in the 80's but all of the fish are OK.

Yes, we learn from experience. I was looking forward to the fry finally being able to join the adult community and his/her parents.

It took almost 10 months to find the little baby, vacumming it up by accident and seeing the tiny tiny yellow flitting around
in the bucket. 

( I could have had a baby myself !)

Well, we know those platies will continue to reproduce and hopefully
some fry will escape from being a meal.

Thanks for the words of encouragement everyone !


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That's a shame after 10 months!


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, and that's with 2 heavily planted tanks with male & female platies.
I do not want to isolate a pregnant platy until she gives birth, feeling
it will stress her.
So, I guess I have to take my chances on some fry being able to
successfully hide out.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Unless you have another tank to raise fry that is probably your best option. Although some will get eaten you might find the babies grow faster and healthier when they get to roam free in the plants and they will come out when it's safe.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I have since bought a beautiful & pregnant sunset wag platy and added
her to my 20 gallon tank. She immediately budded up to the other 2 platies
in the tank. 
I have a bunch of overgrown Hornwort stuffed behind a zebra rock. 
It can all come loose and float to the top. Hopefully, this will make
a sufficient hiding place for the fry !


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Aquarium fry are tougher than you'd think! I recently found eight Apistograma caucatoide fry in a tank that hasn't had any of their possible parents in it for at least 4 months. It's too bad they haven't had a proper fry regimen, they are barely larger than newborn guppies. They apparently lave subsisted on infusoria for the past months but are catching up on baby brine shrimp now, This is good news because I lost my orange Cockatoo male about 4 months ago and when these are available they are not cheap.


----------

